# Silly?



## PlasticSpanner (Apr 15, 2006)

OK so I bought a Phillips PCA 061 colour analyser off e-bay (99p + £3 delivery!)

Now can anybody tell me how to use it? 

Many thanks for any help!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 15, 2006)

You can get the manual here
http://www.testreports.co.uk/photography/ap/test-reports/models/Philips_PCA061.html


----------

